# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## mr_slm

سلام
من دانش آموز تجربی نظام قدیمم ولی قصد شرکت تو رشته ریاضی برای سال 98 دارم
آیا باید درس های رشته ریاضی رو پاس کنم ؟
 و اینکه درصد های من تو ریاضی تجربی همیشه بین 50 تا 60 درصده
یه سوال دیگه که از بچه های ریاضی دارم اینه که حجم مطالب ریاضیشون چطوریه و اینکه میشه تو 1 سال باقی خوب جمعش کرد ؟

----------


## metikd7820

> سلام
> من دانش آموز تجربی نظام قدیمم ولی قصد شرکت تو رشته ریاضی برای سال 98 دارم
> آیا باید درس های رشته ریاضی رو پاس کنم ؟
>  و اینکه درصد های من تو ریاضی تجربی همیشه بین 50 تا 60 درصده
> یه سوال دیگه که از بچه های ریاضی دارم اینه که حجم مطالب ریاضیشون چطوریه و اینکه میشه تو 1 سال باقی خوب جمعش کرد ؟


والا من بخش اخرشو می دونم
حجم مطالب دیفرانسیل، ریاضی پایه، جبر و احتمال، امار و هندسه تحیلی خوبه و میشه جمعشون کرد؛
اما هندسه پایه یکم سختی های خودشو داره و باید روش وقت زیادی گذاشته شه برای تسلط بالا
گسسته هم بعضی بخشاش اسون و بعضی بخشاش خیلی سخته

در کل تو یه سال می تونی به 70-80 درصد برسونی اگه صفر نباشی تازه پشت کنکوریم ک هستی، بهتره اوضاعت

----------


## mr_slm

> والا من بخش اخرشو می دونم
> حجم مطالب دیفرانسیل، ریاضی پایه، جبر و احتمال، امار و هندسه تحیلی خوبه و میشه جمعشون کرد؛
> اما هندسه پایه یکم سختی های خودشو داره و باید روش وقت زیادی گذاشته شه برای تسلط بالا
> گسسته هم بعضی بخشاش اسون و بعضی بخشاش خیلی سخته
> 
> در کل تو یه سال می تونی به 70-80 درصد برسونی اگه صفر نباشی تازه پشت کنکوریم ک هستی، بهتره اوضاعت


ممنون که جواب دادی
بودجه بندی سوالات چطوریه ؟
مثلا هندسه و دیفرانسیل و ..

----------


## mostafaaa

بودجه بندی کنکور ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی ، هنر و زبان

----------


## mostafaaa

ریاضی تجربی از ریاضیات رشته ریاضی به مراتب ساده تره باید وقت بیشتری روش بذاری و پشت گوش نیندازی
البته فیزیکشم یه قسمتایی بیشتره مثل ترمودینامیک یا فصل اول فیزیک پیش یه مبحث زیادتر داره حواست به اینام باشه
بقیه درسام که یکیه

----------


## Story_

واسه سوال اولت تا جاییک میدونم که لازم نیست درسارو پاس کنی با دیپلم تجربیم میتونی تو کنکور شرکت کنی

----------


## fatme_m

خیلی ها هستن اصلا تو ریاضی هیچی نمیخونن
تو سال اخر میشینن خر میزنن :/ البته بلا نسبت :Yahoo (4): 
و موفقم میشن
فک نکنم دیگه فرقی باشه بین تو  و یه دانش اموز ریاضی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> من دانش آموز تجربی نظام قدیمم ولی قصد شرکت تو رشته ریاضی برای سال 98 دارم
> آیا باید درس های رشته ریاضی رو پاس کنم ؟
>  و اینکه درصد های من تو ریاضی تجربی همیشه بین 50 تا 60 درصده
> یه سوال دیگه که از بچه های ریاضی دارم اینه که حجم مطالب ریاضیشون چطوریه و اینکه میشه تو 1 سال باقی خوب جمعش کرد ؟


سلام
خیر ، نیازی به پاس کردن درس های رشته ریاضی ندارید ، با همون دیپلم تجربی که دارید میتونید کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید
شما علاوه بر مطالب ریاضی جامع تجربی که دارید البته در رشته ریاضی یه سروگردن بالاتر ، یه هندسه 2 + هندسه تحیلی + گسسته در رشته ریاضی دارید
در عوض از شر اون زیست پر نکتهِ مفهومیِ ترکیبیِ ...  راحت میشید  :Yahoo (4): 
حجم مطالب رو اگر بخوایم به صورت نسبی بگیم اینطوری میشه : *زیست تجربی+ریاضی تجربی > ریاضیات جامع ریاضی*
فیزیک ریاضی هم به نسبت تجربی یه سروگردن بالاتره
در کل کار شما تو کنکور ریاضی خیلی راحت تره ، به نسبت تجربی میتونید به راحتی رتبه و رشته و دانشگاه سطح بالاتری قبول بشید

----------


## mr_slm

ممنون از همه  :Yahoo (1): 
یه سوال دیگه اینکه تا خود زمان ثبت نام هیچ کار خاصی لازم نیست انجام بدم ؟
یعنی فقط زمان ثبت نام کنکور باید رشته ریاضی رو انتخاب کرد , همین ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از همه 
> یه سوال دیگه اینکه تا خود زمان ثبت نام هیچ کار خاصی لازم نیست انجام بدم ؟
> یعنی فقط زمان ثبت نام کنکور باید رشته ریاضی رو انتخاب کرد , همین ؟



نیازی به کار خاصی نیست دوست عزیز
شما برای هر کنکوری که میخوای بخون ، زمان ثبت نام کنکور مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب میکنید ، حالا دوست داشتید ریاضی یا تجربی یا حتی انسانی فرقی نداره
هیچ مهم نیست عنوان دیپلم شما چیه

----------


## Churchill

دوستان سلام این منابع رو اگه امکانش  هست بررسی کنید که کامله و مکملش چیه و .........

----------


## Churchill

..

----------


## metikd7820

> دوستان سلام این منابع رو اگه امکانش  هست بررسی کنید که کامله و مکملش چیه و .........


دیفرانسیل من خودمم ای کیو داشتم واقعا خوب بود ولی سه بعدی فک نکنم زیاد جالب باشه
واسه گسسته هم خیلی سبز یکم بهتره، هرچند ک ای کیوهای گاج کلا خوبن

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> دوستان سلام این منابع رو اگه امکانش  هست بررسی کنید که کامله و مکملش چیه و .........


من دیفرانسیلم خوب بود برا همین فقط درمورد اون نظر میدم
اگه نمی خوای کلاس بری یا دی وی دی تهیه کنی براش و خودت می تونی از رو کتاب یادش بگیری اگه درصد بالا می خوای و می خوای زیاد وقت بزاری همون3بعدی خوبه اما اگه درصد بالا نمی خوای دیفرانسیل خیلی سبزبهتره(پیشرفتش نه هااا اونی که عکس جلدش توپ پلاستیکیه)
اگرم می خوای کلاس بری یا دی وی دی بگیری همون نشرالگو یه کتاب دوجلدی برا کل ریاضی2وحسابان و دیف وآمار داره اون خوبه برای کسی که درصد بالا بخواد
برا متوسطم خودم ندیدم اما فک کنم میکروطبقه بندی گاج خوب باشه

----------


## MELORIN

> دوستان سلام این منابع رو اگه امکانش  هست بررسی کنید که کامله و مکملش چیه و .........


سلام ! میشه بپرسم چرا میخواین تغییر رشته بدین؟


پ.ن: کتابای آی کیو خیلی سطح بالا هستنا ! حتماً با کمک یه مشاور کاربلد کتاباتونو انتخاب کنین... اینا سرنوشت سازن..

----------


## Churchill

> سلام ! میشه بپرسم چرا میخواین تغییر رشته بدین؟
> 
> 
> پ.ن: کتابای آی کیو خیلی سطح بالا هستنا ! حتماً با کمک یه مشاور کاربلد کتاباتونو انتخاب کنین... اینا سرنوشت سازن..


آینده خاصی برا تجربی نمیبینم (نه لا اقل برا چهل سال آینده)
2.اگه شما پیشنهاد ختصی دارید برا کتاب لطفا کمک کنید

----------

